# Toyota Camry - JBL system worth it?



## Thomas Choong

I may be buying a Camry soon, and I was wondering if anyone has listened to any Toyota with a JBL system. Am I better off buying one with a stock system and going aftermarket or is the JBL system worth it?


----------



## mlkmgr

i would say test drive one with the JBL system in it and listen for yourself. don't be scared to crank it up either!! it may be enough for you. if not, you know a basic factory will be sufficient as you know you are just going to gut the audio anyway. good luck with your purchase...


----------



## monsteraudio

No


----------



## shaggnasty

I would go with the cheap system and go aftermarket. The JBL in my Highlander sounds only fair, and the one in my wife's RAV4 just sucks.


----------



## flent

I always get the base audio systems in my vehicles unless there is a option that is attached to that package. Aftermarket radio and speakers are soo much nicer


----------



## iserum

the base model radio on 07 Camry is lot better than my Bose system in Murano (Bose really sucks), all audio system in CAMRY are done by Harman international. JBL will will be better but it was $1200 option with Bluetooth integrated phone. i opted for base system and am thinking of after market system with HD radio a, i got a quote for $1200 from CC including installation of six speakers, HD radio and Pioneer AMP.


----------



## dmoeller17

the most expensive stereo option in my 350z is the bose system.......sweet. it sucks so much its not funny


----------



## raaj

My sister has the 07 Camry SEv6 with the JBL system option, and I can say that they are quite decent. Definitely one of the better options in the car's price range. The negatives are that the placement of the speakers does not produce accurate soundstage and imaging. But then, this kind of arrangement is being seen more commonly these days, as the designers seek to produce a cabin filling sound, rather than accurately imaged sound.


I would say that the system is worth it unless you have an audiophile class expectation. And you are also not going to win any car audio bashes with this one.


----------



## Icon Master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Thomas Choong* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I may be buying a Camry soon, and I was wondering if anyone has listened to any Toyota with a JBL system. Am I better off buying one with a stock system and going aftermarket or is the JBL system worth it?



If you are buying a loaded Camry then just for kicks take a look at a Lexus ES350 with the Mark Levinson audio system. These are by far the best "stock" audio systems to be had in a passenger car. I too was going to buy a Camry but the Lexus at the time was only $5K more than the similarly equipped Camry. On top of that the Lexus included a built-in alarm system and its acoustics are way better too since it is better insulated. It kills the road noise way, way better than a Camry. And the final clincher besides the great quality of the Mark Levinson was that most Lexus dealers provide their customers with loaner cars while they are being serviced. The difference between the way you are treated at a decent Lexus dealer and a Toyota dealer is as different as night and day.


I should throw in that the ES350 rides way better than a Camry. The suspension is also improved even though both cars ar built on the same basic chassis.


It didn't take me long to realize that the $5K difference was easily worth the difference. I never thought I would buy a Lexus but loaded Camry's are not that much "cheaper" and they are just not as well made.


----------



## rickp123

This might surprise you !...  

2021 Toyota Camry Hybrid Review: The Perennial Best Seller Still Impresses


----------



## MartinWill1989

raaj said:


> My sister has the 07 Camry SEv6 with the JBL system option, and I can say that they are quite decent. Definitely one of the better options in the car's price range. The negatives are that the placement of the speakers does not produce accurate soundstage and imaging. But then, this kind of arrangement is being seen more commonly these days, as the designers seek to produce a cabin filling sound, rather than accurately imaged sound.
> 
> 
> I would say that the system is worth it unless you have an audiophile class expectation. And you are also not going to win any car audio bashes with this one.


I completely agree, I have the same situation. In general, I recommend before buying to ask for a test drive in the cabin, then you will understand everything for yourself.


----------



## lahes

Everything depends on the person. Some people like it, and the other hate the sound. Check how it works (and sounds) in the car first, and then take a decision whether to buy it or not. I would better choose some other stuff, but it depends.


----------

